# Expiration date on 40mm NATO gas mask filters?



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

On a roll tonight, sorry for the influx of posts, but how long do 40mm NATO gas mask filters last when sealed? Picked up too much stuff lately and I keep thinking of questions from all of it.

One other totally unrelated item, bought a Big Berkey water filter from sfun1980 on eBay, they are running a promo where they upgrade you to a Royal filter for no extra charge, just an FYI.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What did the Berkley filter cost?


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

$258 with free shipping, 2 black filters. Included the free upgrade to the Royal size.


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

i too need to check expiry date of Nato gas mask filter 40mm


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

There are no dates stamped on them, hence my curiousity


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

BTW whats real difference between NBC and SGE masks?
can one's filter used on other mask and vice-versa?


----------

